# Untreated GERD



## taylorstout (Jul 11, 2007)

I was diagnosed w/GERD several years ago. I've heard our situation described as "Working Poor". We have a nice home but because of financial decline the past several years we've found ourselves stretched financially. We've even lost all benefits with my husbands job. Which means I have GERD and it's going untreated because we don't have insurance.Last night I had something happened that concerns me greatly. In the middle of the night I had a lot of acid move up my esophagus and into my nose! Talk about yuk! It was incredibly painful. I actually had liquid coming out my nose! This morning my throat hurts, my sinus' hurt and I have a terrible headache. I did eat a greasy patty melt yesterday which is something I wouldn't normally eat. Has anyone else out there had this happen? And if so, what did your doc say and/or recommend? From reading other info on this site I really think I also have IBS. I know I need to see a doc but I just can't afford it.Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm so sorry that your in this situation. Here are Mark's posts about apple cider:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?s...st&p=680578You might want to try that if getting medication is not an option.Hope you'll be able to get things sorted out and go see a dr. soon.Cherrie


----------



## Jacquir (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh gosh... I hope you manage to sort something out.... it can be very frightening when something happens like that. I have only ever had it come up to the throat and that was painful enough.I guess you have tried all the remedies that are available to purchase over the counter.....grrr gets so frustrating. But at the end of the day your health is very important as without you what else do you have!!Really hope some good things come your way soon xx


----------



## Alesis (Jun 23, 2007)

I am very sorry to read what you're going through. I have been through financial hardships myself, including last year when I was very sick with a flare worse than the one I'm going through now (not acid reflux, but intestinal stuff). This is what I did: Apply for Medicaid immediately. It often takes a long time to go through the process, so in the meantime, see if there is a subsidized health center in your area that offers a variety of health services on a sliding fee sale. They are sometimes called "community health centers." Most counties have them. If you live in a small town, you may have to drive or take a bus to the nearest big city.If you get denied for Medicaid, you may have other options available to you. Some states have managed care options for people whose incomes are considered too high for Medicaid. Here is the link to your state's Department of Health and Family Services:http://www.hfs.illinois.gov/One more thing: Don't be ashamed to apply. These programs are here for a reason, and that is to help the uninsured and financially limited.Good luck.A.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As they said there are options/free clinics that are available to the working poor.If you can afford any medication at all there are several good ones that are over the counter that you can get without seeing the doctor.Prilosec is the most expensive of them and is only available right now as a name brand. Zantac is also very good (different mechanism) and is available as a generic OTC. The higher dose is brand name still, but you can double a lower dose.Both of these are still in the $30 a month or less range so may be very affordable if you can't afford to get a prescription. Both of these were widely prescribed for GERD before they were allowed to go OTC. Most of the prescription only meds are similar to these twne of the cheap treatments for GERD that my Dad used and may help with the night time issues is to put the legs at the head of your bed on cinder blocks. It feels weird sleeping at a slant at first but you get used to it and it allows gravity to help keep stuff in its place.Hope you feel better soon, and see what medical options are available to you.K.


----------

